# Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

hallo liebe angelgemeinde,

so, in 2 tagen kommt der tag, auf den ich laaaaaange warte, und zwar hab ich mir ein "klein bisschen" geld gespart, den ich in meine karpfenausrüstung investieren möchte, und dazu in einen angeblich sehr guten angelladen, der speziell auf karpfen spezalisiert ist fahre.
sind von mir ca. 80 km, also nicht grad der angelladen "um die ecke"
vielleicht versteht ihr mich jetzt, warum ich mich so tierisch darauf freue  
nunja, um auf den punkt zu kommen, ich will mir 2 hochwertige rollen und eine rute zulegen, von dem ich relativ entschlossen bin, sie zu kaufen, da ich jedoch einen etwas hohen betrag dafür hinblättern muss, will ich mir doch nochmal weitere meinungen dazu einholen,da ich diese produkte nur aus werbung, artikeln und sagen kenne damit es kein fehlkauf wird. 

zu meinem jetzigen tackle:
- greys platinum 12ft 3lbs mit fox stratos 12000FS MAG
- greys torsion   12ft 3lbs mit anaconda magicrunnerII

mein kaufplan:
- greys platinum 13ft 3,5lbs
- 2x DAIWA tournament black basia QDX

danach folgende zusammenstellung:
- greys platinum + torsion je 12ft 3lbs mit daiwa rollen zu bestücken
und als eine weitwurfrute:
-greys platinum 13ft 3lbs mit der fox rolle

eigentlich bin ich mit der fox SEHR zufrieden, aber sie hat wie ich finde ein sehr hohes gewicht, weshalb ich die daiwa rolle sehr interesant finde (fox 774g / daiwa 490g), und damit die fox noch einen zweck dient eben die weitwurfkombo mit der platinum 13ft und 3lbs.

so jetzt konkret: hab ich nun mit meiner geplanten kombo ins schwarze getroffen, und werde damit glücklich, oder gibt es doch kontras, die mir dazu abraten?
bin für jede meinung offen, den noch hab ich sie nicht gekauft!

MFG


----------



## Syntac (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Hm, angelst Du nicht hauptsächlich am RMD-Kanal?
Da finde ich nen 3,5 Weitwurfprügel nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

Und Rollengewicht würde ich nicht sooo überbewerten, die Ruten liegen meist ja sowieso überwiegend auf dem Rod Pod.


----------



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

ja, hauptsächlich am rmd kanal von hip-berching, aber auch öfter in den fränkischen seen, wo mal weitere distancen gefragt sind, deswegen eine weitwurfkombo...
naja zum rollengewicht, is mir schon klar, das es keine spinnrute ist, und die rute die meiste zeit aufm pot liegt, aber größere karpfen sind nicht mal eben so ans land gezogen, da ist ein geringeres gewicht beim drill schon angenehmer


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Reicht dir denn die Schnurfassung bei den Basias aus?
Ist ja nicht die Welt was die raufkriegen.


----------



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

240m von ner 0,32 ist etwas wenig, das stimmt, aber da ich die meist am kanal verwende und ne 0,30er shimano technium mit 9,8kg tragkraft draufspule, wird das wohl langen.


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



Taskin schrieb:


> 240m von ner 0,32 ist etwas wenig, das stimmt, aber da ich die meist am kanal verwende und ne 0,30er shimano technium mit 9,8kg tragkraft draufspule, wird das wohl langen.




Das denke ich dann auch, das diese Rollen für dein Vorhaben ausreichen.

Mir wären sie definitiv zu teuer.Aber das ist Ansichtssache und ein Ding der Verliebtheit:l


----------



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



Tino schrieb:


> Das denke ich dann auch, das diese Rollen für dein Vorhaben ausreichen.
> 
> Mir wären sie definitiv zu teuer.Aber das ist Ansichtssache und ein Ding der Verliebtheit:l


 
ich glaube du hast ins schware getroffen 
ich kenne leute, die mehr und größere fische wie ich fangen, aber noch ruten und rollen besitzen, die ich nicht mal mehr kenne, weil sie schon so alt sind, oder minderwertiges tackle und genau diese leute respektiere ich, da sie fast kein geld ausgeben, und genau soviel spaß haben und genausoviel oder sogar noch mehr fangen. nicht das tackle macht es aus, sondern die erfahrung, und das können!!!
aber für mich ist angeln einfach mein leben und hobby, und ich investiere mein geld eben in angelkram und dafür in nix anderes...
ich rechne sogar schon in "angelwährung", wenn freunde immer von der disco kommen und erzählen "alda voll cool hab heut 50€ versoffen" dan denk ich mir immer "oh man du depp, das währen 6kg boilies..." :vik:
aber so denken eben andere leute über mich...

wie gesagt, ist einfach ansichtssache#6


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Nicht das du mich falsch verstanden hast.Ich verurteile das ja nicht.
Nichts ist gegen hochwertiges Angelzeug einzuwenden.
Bin teilweise genauso verrückt.
Ich spare auch nicht am Tackle,wäge aber ab was für mich akzeptabel für das jeweilige Vorhaben ist.
Ich fische z.B. die Daiwa Tournament Linear S und bin mehr als zufrieden.Mehr Rolle in der Qualität ist für das Geld schlecht zu finden,wenn nicht sogar überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Lupus (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Hallo,
du hast dir ja ziemlich teures Gerät ausgesucht!!! Nö falsch kannst du da nix machen wie denn auch wenn du nur Upperclass kaufst!

Ich kann auch verstehen das man seine Kohle in Tackel versenkt ich hab auch Spass daran...aber be Black Basia für den Kanal????? Ich meine das ist ne 500.- Weitwurfrolle für nen Kanal mit knapp 60m Breite......
Keine Frage die Rollen sehen geil aus und werfen sich sicherlich genial (durfte seelbst noch nicht testen) aber wozu????? 
Klar ist das Gerät  qualitativ super aber für meinen Geschmack total überdimensioniert.....warum willst du das machen?
UND wenn du in der Ferrariklasse des Karpfenzirkus einkaufen gehst wirst du ja hoffentlich genug Wissen mitbringen um die Qualität deines Tackels selbst zu beurteilen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Taskin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



Lupus schrieb:


> aber be Black Basia für den Kanal?????


 
is ja nicht NUR für kanal, geh auch mal an seen fischen, trotzdem geht es mir hauptsächlich auch um das drillverhalten, und die hat eben das geringe gewicht +  alle anderen eigenschaften.


Lupus schrieb:


> Klar ist das Gerät qualitativ super aber für meinen Geschmack total überdimensioniert.....warum willst du das machen?


da angeln nun eben mal mein ding is, und ich mir so n ding natürlich nicht alle tage gönne



Lupus schrieb:


> UND wenn du in der Ferrariklasse des Karpfenzirkus einkaufen gehst wirst du ja hoffentlich genug Wissen mitbringen um die Qualität deines Tackels selbst zu beurteilen...|kopfkrat


 
das kann ich auch, deswegen hab ich mich von den daten her für diese rolle entschieden aber ich habe sie eben noch nicht gefischt, und habe auf tipps gehofft, von leuten die sie eben schon mal gefischt, oder sonst schon mal irgedwie mit ihr kontakt hatte.
und eben einfach eine weitere meinung von anderen karpfenverrückten wie ich :vik:


----------



## allrounder11 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Das die rolle für diesen preis ein flopp ist, ist unmöglich. 


Ich selbst schwör auf daiwa & Shimano , nur 500€ wäre mir keine rolle wert! 

Überleg dir das gut stell dir vor, du hast irgendwann keine lust mehr zu fischen oder du wechselst die "Angelart", dann hast du den kram zuhause rumliegen . 
Das schlimme daran ist, das es sich nicht mehr lohnt zu verkaufen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie oft du im jahr fischen bist ?


----------



## Taskin (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

also ich muss noch sagen, das, ich die rolle beim kauf von 2 für 400€ bekomme :m
ich bin jetzt knapp 21 jehre, und fische seit dem ich 6 bin mit jufischein und hab mit 13 die prüfung abgeschlossen.
seit dem fische ich aktiv hauptsächlich auf karpfen, und seit dem ich mobil bin, also mein führerschein habe und ein auto (mit 18 natürlich) bin ich am wasser, wann es nur geht...
also oft, sehr sehr oft so ziemlich jedes wochenende...:l

und wie gesagt, wenn es um angeln geht, knallen bei mir die sicherungen durch, und da ist die kohle 2.rangig.
andere haben ein auto mit 300 oder mehr ps in der garage stehen, und da frag ich mich auch eben WOFÜR???
oder weis ich was für ne stereoanlage mit abertausende watt, oder andere pimpen ihren pc mit sound/grafikkarten oder weis ich was für nen scheis, und ich hätte dann eben teuere daiwa rollen?
der mann ist nun mal ein größenwahnsinniges tier, der bei einer bestimmten sache immer zum übertreiben neigt, und ob das nun auto,hifi,pc angelkram oder sonst was ist mag dahin gestellt sein

trotz allden bemerkungen zieh ich mal die bilanz, und entnehme daraus, das die rollen empfelenswert sind:vik:


----------



## Carras (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Überleg dir das gut stell dir vor, du hast irgendwann keine lust mehr zu fischen oder du wechselst die "Angelart", dann hast du den kram zuhause rumliegen .
> Das schlimme daran ist, das es sich nicht mehr lohnt zu verkaufen.


 
Naja ganz so ist es auch nicht.

Es gibt Angelgeräte, die auch nach Jahren der Benutzung, auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt sehr gut weg gehen.

z.B. Daiwa Infinity X BRA, Daiwa SS 9000 Millionmax, Daiwa SS 3000,...um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Natürlich bekommt man den Preis nicht zu 100 % wieder rein,..... es ist ja auch gebraucht.

Aber der Wertverlust bei solchen Rollen, ist weitaus geringer als z.B bei einer Cormoran Sinus BR 4 (oder sowas).

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

ich verstehe die gesamte Zusammensetzung nicht ganz.

1x Platinum 12 ft 3 lbs.
1x Torsion 12 ft 3 lbs.

1 x. Platinum 13 ft 3,5 lbs?

Das ergibt für mich nicht so ganz den Sinn.

Wenn es dann um Weite geht,...würde ich die Basia auf die Platinum mit 13 ft und 3,5 lbs. machen. 

Grüßle


----------



## gufipanscher (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Preislich machst in Herrieden nix falsch.
Rollen keine Frage.... die will ich dir auch gar nicht ausreden.

Aaaaber bei den Ruten. Du hast am Ende 3 versch. Ruten im Einsatz. 
Erstens mal ein Frage der Optic (bei Karpfenangler muss doch alles zampassen  )
und zweitens was machst du am See? Mit einer erreichst du den Spot und die andere verhungert auf halben weg. Wird zwar in der Praxis nicht so sein. (würd mich nicht wundern wenn du mit der 360er weiter kommst als mit der 390er :g ).

2 gleiche um die 2,75 - 3 lb und dann noch 2 mit deinen favorisierten 3,5lb

Rolle kannst ja nach belieben wechseln.


by the way.... ich hätt noch ein pärchen Spro Strategy 12" 3- 3 1/4  lb (die erste serie mit Edelstahlrollenhalter :g ) war der blank schlechthin. Bei Interesse PN


grüße vom Gufipanscher, der am RMD das Karpfenfischen eingestellt hat


----------



## Taskin (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

also zu den letzten 2, das mit den ruten is etwas komplex und zwar:

meine erste greysrute wahr die platinum mit 12ft und 3lbs, die ich paralel mit der mad medusa gefischt habe, dann dachte ich mir wie schon oben genannt "hmm opticmäßig haut das ja nicht hin, und qualitätsmäßig auch net, also muss die 2. platinum her" gut gesagt getan, geld zusammen, ab zum laden um die ecke.
nach platinum gefragt, der meinte nur greysruten müssen wir bestellen, ich dann na gut dann warte ich eben.
verkäufer bei greys angerufen, und festgestellt, das es die platinum nicht mehr gibt sondern das nachfolgemodell die torsion.
na gut torsion hatte ich schon mal in der hand, ist relativ identisch zur platinum in sache aktion, bis auf den dünneren blank bei gleicher kraft.
na gut dachte ich mir, nimmste halt die torsion.
gut torsion gekauft, und dann leider zu spät festgestellt, das angelzentrum herrieden die platinum noch hat... naja zu spät eben.
aber da ich die 12 ft 3lbs ruten am meisten verwende bekommen diese dann auch die daiwa rollen. 
und damit die fox eben noch ne verwendung hat, die 13ft 3,5 lbs rute. wollte ich schon immer eben für weite würfe, und ich ang immer an 2 spods, also langt es doch wenn ich nur mit einer weit raus werfen kann, zudem ist die fox auch eine wahnsinns weitwurfrolle mit mehr schnurfassung.

naja das zu meiner etwas fragenaufwerfende zusammenstellung:vik:

jedenfalls seh ich die letzten 2 posts wieder als ein JA #6


----------



## fantazia (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Moin,

also ich würde mir das nochmal überlegen mit so teuren Rollen und Ruten.Da würde ich mir lieber 2x 2 Paare an Ruten und Rollen holen.Wär viel sinnvoller weil du viel flexibler bist damit.Weil du wirst wenn du verschiedene Spots,Gewässer etc. befischt auch mal dicht vor den Ruten fischen müssen.Und dann sone 3.5lbs Knüppel?Klar vernünftiges Tackle zahlt sich aus aber man muss für eine Rolle wirklich keine 500 Tacken ausgeben.Und auch Ruten gibt es im Bereich von 120-170€ pro stk. die richtig gut sind.So richtig teures Tackle ist doch meist mehr für das Ego als das es nutzen hat.Son Mittelding ist meist der bessere Weg.


----------



## raabj (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

bist du greys fixiert. Wenn nicht würde ich dir mal empfehlen ne Shimano Rute in die Hand zunehmen z.b eine xtr-a oder xt-b.

gruß


----------



## fantazia (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

Oder die Shimano Speedmaster Specimen.
Gibt es nun auch die neue Version von und zwar die Speedmaster AX.


http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....2010-p-20321&cName=ruten-karpfenruten-c-32_41


http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....cimen-p-7800&cName=ruten-karpfenruten-c-32_41


----------



## raabj (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

hmm du kannst keine 400euro rollen an eine 100euro ruten machen. sollte schon zusammen passen.


----------



## Taskin (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

ja ich bin greys fixiert, wobei shimano und daiwa auch goldstücke in sachen ruten machen, jedoch hat mir bis jetzt greys am meisten zugesagt.




raabj schrieb:


> hmm du kannst keine 400euro rollen an eine 100euro ruten machen. sollte schon zusammen passen.


 

ich glaube du kennst GREYS nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## raabj (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



Taskin schrieb:


> ich glaube du kennst GREYS nicht|kopfkrat


 
ich weiß das die platinum 200 kostet habe mit 100 Euro die Shimano Speedmaster Specimen gemeint.


----------



## Taskin (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



raabj schrieb:


> ich weiß das die platinum 200 kostet habe mit 100 Euro die Shimano Speedmaster Specimen gemeint.


 
achsoo:q dachte schon...
wobei es kommt ja nicht auf den preis sondern die qualität an aber leider bestimmt der preis zu 90% die qualität


----------



## fantazia (25. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



raabj schrieb:


> hmm du kannst keine 400euro rollen an eine 100euro ruten machen. sollte schon zusammen passen.


Moin,

wo gibt es die Speedmaster Specimen oder AX für 100€?Ich finde die in seiner gewünschten lbs Klasse nur für 170-180€.Ausserdem hat er die 400€ Rollen ja noch nicht.Darum war ja auch meine Empfehlung an ihn kauf dir lieber 2x 2 Paare Ruten und Rollen in verschiedenen lbs Klassen.Glaube 4x 400€ Rollen sprengt seinen Rahmen dann auch#c?

Hätte aber auch keine Probleme damit 400€ Rollen an den Speedmaster Ruten zu fischen wieso auch?

Stimmst du dein Tackle nach den Kosten ab?
Die Speedmaster Ruten können locker mit seinen Greys mithalten.Vom Preis her vielleicht nicht aber sons hätte ich keine Bedenken an die günstigeren Speedmaster Ruten 400€ Rollen zu hängen.



Meine Rollen sind allgemein immer teurer als meine Ruten.
Weil ich der Meinung bin bei Rollen lohnt es sich eher mehr Kohle zu investieren als bei Ruten.Klar ich fische nun keine billig Ruten und paar Hundert Euro Rollen.Aber Ruten und Rollen preislich abzustimmen finde ich blödsinn.Qualität musss stimmen mehr nicht.


----------



## Carras (26. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> .....Darum war ja auch meine Empfehlung an ihn kauf dir lieber 2x 2 Paare Ruten und Rollen in verschiedenen lbs Klassen... ....


 
So würde ich es eigentlich auch machen.

2 Ruten in 12 ft 3 lbs. (plus zwei gute Rollen.)

und wenn es um Weite geht:

noch zusätzlich 

2 Ruten in 13 ft 3,5 lbs (plus zwei gute Rollen.)


Ich hab nix gegen die Basias,...kann sich auch jeder kaufen der das Geld dafür ausgeben möchte. 

Ich würde aber anders vorgehen.
Ne zweite Fox Rolle hohlen und die beiden Fox Rollen dann an die 13 ft 3,5 lbs Ruten dran machen. Als rute wäre, Da Du ja Greys Fan bist, ne X-Flite in 13 ft 3,5 lbs. was. Die wird z.B. im Gebrauchtmarkt bei cipro.de verkauft. (300.- für zwei Stk.) Die ersten X-Flites gelten auch als super gute Ruten und sind sehr gefragt.

Für die 12 ft 3 lbs. Ruten Hmmmm
ich würde mir ne zweite Torsion oder ne zweite Platinum kaufen, so daß ich nachher zwei gleiche Ruten hätte. Dafür eben eine der beiden jetzigen, vorhandenen Ruten (Torsion oder Platinum) wieder verkaufen. Bei den aktuellen Preisen machst Du da nicht viel kaputt. Die Platinum gilt allerdings als nicht sonderlich gut, weil es in der Vergangeheit viele Rutenbrüche gab.

Dazu dann noch solide Rollen, wie z.B. Daiwa Emblem Pro oder Exceler oder Tournament Entoh.

Die Magic Runner würde ich mir für ne Spod oder Marker Rute aufheben.


Grüßle


----------



## Taskin (27. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

soooo...

wahr gestern shoppen, und hab mich für folgendes entschieden :vik:





geplante kombination:





wurde im laden super beraten, und mir wurde deutlich von der black basia abgeraten, da sie probleme mit dem getriebe haben soll.

hab mich dann für 2 shimano aero technium 12000 XTB entschieden die ich dann gleich jeweils mit 0,35 shimano catana und die ersatzspulen mit shimano technium in 0,30 bespult habe.

was die ruten angeht, hab ich jetzt die 13ft platinum mit 3,5lbs gekauft, und wie ihr mir geraten habt, bekommt die 13ft platinum und die 12ft torsion noch ein zwillingsbruder.


----------



## frummel (27. November 2009)

*AW: Kaufberatung - JA oder NEIN???*

was ich nicht verstehe:
du willst hier High-Tec-Rollen für echt eine Menge Kohle kaufen und die dann an "Ruten von der Stange" also allerwelts Ruten montieren..
Mein Plan wäre folgender:
statt knapp 1000 Euro für 2 Rollen, die man echt nicht braucht, rauszuhauen holst du dir:

Einen Satz Harisson Multicarp II in 2,5 Pfund gebaut nach deinen Vorlieben.. diese bestückst du dann mit Daiwa Tournament Entoh 4500..
Dann hast du geniales Kanal Set Up..

Und dann holst du dir einen Satz Harisson Torrix oder Chimera in der 3Pfund Klasse mit Big Baitrunnern für den See..

Dann hast du individuelle Ruten nach deinen Vorlieben, geniale Rollen die alles abkönnen..
Und bist für alles gewappnet!


----------

